# Marriott in London



## Teddie2 (Sep 17, 2011)

Has anyone stayed at any of the Marriotts in London?  I have reward points I am going to try and bank enough to get 4 free nights there but obviously the further away from center city you go the less points are needed.  I am looking at Kensington as it seemed to have the best reviews of the ones that are a bit away..the only problem is all that is available for points are doubles (not even a a queen) that may be a bit too cosy for me and my H --any thoughts on the Marriotts?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 17, 2011)

We treated ourselves to the Marriott County Hall and enjoyed it. It's diagonally across from Big Ben and overlooks the Thames. It's pricey in points, but worth it as a treat. I think it's a Category 7 (or 8?) level.

Their triple-paned glass blocks all noise out of the river facing rooms and the gardens rooms are the same.

Kensington is lovely and less points, too. Haven't stayed there, but have been in the lobby and own at the Allen House.

You'll be near the Tube, Kensington Palace, shops, eateries and gardens. Lovely area.


----------



## Pompey Family (Sep 17, 2011)

I agree with County Hall, very nice.  I've stayed at Kensington both with a suite and a normal room.  I love Kensington for it's location, a brief walk from the Natural History, Science and V&A museums.  We loved Grosvenor House.  The room was on the executive floor and was very spacious.  The concierge lounge also provided alcohol which many don't.  Grosvenor is expensive though but worth it if you want to splash out.  Maida Vale was cheaper and a bit further out of the way and the room wasn't particularly big.

If I had the choice it would be Grosvenor House however for a cheaper option I would settle on Kensington.


----------



## tlwmkw (Sep 17, 2011)

We've stayed at the Grosvenor Square Marriott and it is very nice and centrally located.  We stayed there because they have family rooms and we could have us and our 2 children in the room.  We did the upgrade to have access to the lounge in the basement and it was definitely worth it- we ate breakfast there every morning and then had snacks and drinks throughout the day.  Also there was computer access in the lounge are which meant we could check in on the internet.  We really enjoyed our stay there and would highly recommend it.

tlwmkw


----------



## aandmrun (Sep 17, 2011)

*London Marriott Grosvenor Square*

A few years ago we went to the London Marriott Grosvernor Square on Marriott points and had a fantastic vacation! Walking around this West End area is great.  You can get everywhere by walking or taking public transportation. We actually didn't spend a lot of time in the room, we were out every day exploring London and the surrounding areas via subways and trains. At the time, we were training for marathons, so we ran around Hyatt Park.  It was beautiful.  I'm sure you will have a great time no matter where you stay.


----------



## Teddie2 (Sep 17, 2011)

Pompey Family said:


> I agree with County Hall, very nice.  I've stayed at Kensington both with a suite and a normal room.  I love Kensington for it's location, a brief walk from the Natural History, Science and V&A museums.  We loved Grosvenor House.  The room was on the executive floor and was very spacious.  The concierge lounge also provided alcohol which many don't.  Grosvenor is expensive though but worth it if you want to splash out.  Maida Vale was cheaper and a bit further out of the way and the room wasn't particularly big.
> 
> If I had the choice it would be Grosvenor House however for a cheaper option I would settle on Kensington.



We looked at Maida Vale but the reviews were not kind...much better for Kensington with same ;points... if we can earn more points by the time we go will ltry for one of the others mentioned but for now I think we have to stay at Kensington  I am just bummed we cannot get a queen bed.. oh well


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 20, 2011)

We stayed at the Marriott Park lane.  It is at Marble arch & Hyde park. Nice place and has a great pool which we used after a full day sight seeing.  Many of the tour buses leave from right across the street


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 20, 2011)

The Marriott County Hall is a couple-few blocks from the Tube and about 5 from Waterloo Station. Very convenient.


----------



## pwrshift (Sep 20, 2011)

If it's your first trip to London I'd also recommend County Hall with a water view of the Thames and the 'eye', Big Ben, Westminster Bridge, etc., as it's walking distance to everything...even Buckingham Palace.

Brian


----------



## LisaH (Oct 13, 2011)

Can you tell me if Kensington Marriott's location is good for accessing the Tube and train station such as King's Cross? Will be in London next month and find Marriott Kensington to be reasonably priced (relatively speaking).
Also, what about Maida Vale's location? easy access to the tube?


----------



## Pompey Family (Oct 13, 2011)

Kensington is within easy walking distance to the tube and from there it's a short ride to any of the stations.  Maida Vale is closer to a tube station although it's not as nice as Kensington and in a less salubrious location.


----------

